# Need new goggles for k2 helmet



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

You got to think about if they fit your face too man


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got the k2 rival which is very similar I think. Fit nicely with Oakley splices but like the guys above me said, you gotta make sure they fit your head too. My A-frames did not fit well with my face and this helmet...left a gap near the temples.

Jon


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Take your helmet down to a local shop with a good selection and start trying shit on.


----------

